# harvests in spring?



## bikegeek666 (Aug 5, 2011)

so i was going to do the sugar beet harvest this year but it is at the same time im moving to philly. i know there is usually something going on somewhere, so i want to start looking for work in the spring to do some harvesting so i can maybe actually save some money for once. any suggestions where i should look for work in the spring?


----------



## wetcat (Aug 5, 2011)

hahaha crazy im doing the sugar beet harvest too but im not going to philly


----------



## bikegeek666 (Aug 6, 2011)

yeah, that's what's stopping me. i'll get cold feet and stay in the bay area if i wait too long, and the time i'm aiming to leave is too close to harvest, so i'm planning for next year...but in the meantime i'd like to make some money. i'll be looking for bike messenger work in philly, but i want to start saving money for certain things i want in my life so i need to make some with something like harvesting, and just mess to get by in the meantime.


----------



## plagueship (Aug 23, 2011)

in the spring? how about the southern hemisphere of the earth? that might be a good place to look for harvests.


----------



## bikegeek666 (Aug 26, 2011)

different crops have different times of year that they yield, am i incorrect about that? i'd assume even in the northern hemisphere, even the u.s. that there would be something to harvest nearly any time of the year.

but not to jinx myself, but i may have found a regular job, which, boring as that is, will pay almost as much per week as beet harvest, at least where i was looking at doing it, and for only 40 hours. knock on wood.


----------



## barefootinbabylon (Feb 18, 2012)

Florida's citrus harvest is actually in the spring; they seem to start hiring people around Feb., and pickin' starts in March, goes for 3 months or so. Sure as shit wish I was down there now... Indeed.com had a whooollleee bunch of listings a couple weeks ago, look under 'Harvest Worker;' companies generally are hiring b/n 25-100 people at a time.


----------

